
The Most Innovative Companies 2019 Report by BCG - ReedJessen
https://www.bcg.com/publications/collections/most-innovative-companies-2019-artificial-intelligence-platforms-ecosystems.aspx
======
AmazingAtalanta
Does anyone know exactly how they develop this listing of innovative
companies? It seems like this was just a survey that I'm assuming they shipped
out to certain people across industries. But how insightful is this actual
list? It's basically just the biggest, most popular, highest market cap
companies out there. Is Google really the most innovative company? I guess I
can't help but give something like this a big eye roll, because it all depends
upon what you consider to be innovative. I think people are also biased
towards innovation that is technically based when you can have process
innovation or thought/conceptual innovation. Overall, I'm just not sure that
this tells you anything interesting or exciting.

